# Plow for an Argo-ATV



## Crumm

I friend of mine has a Argo-ATV and he is interested in putting a snow plow on it to do his driveway. He was looking at the Snow-Bear at Home Depot. I went down and took a look at it and it seems a little cheesy for the price. I have a Warn ATV plow that I am not using so I was thinking about making it a little wider and mounting it on the Argo. The ATV is almost 5 feet wide so a 6' plow would be about right. The Warn I have is only 4' wide so it would require a little work. My questions are-
1. Has anyone ever mounted a plow on a Argo? It does have a steel channel frame but the body is vacuum formed high density polyethylene so mounting will be a little tricky.
2. What other light-weight, inexpensive plows are out there? Any commercial plow I have looked at in the used market have been way to heavy for the little ATV.


----------



## vector6

dont those things float?... i would be leary of drilling holes in it .

unless there was an attachment to the underside @ the drive axles,
or some way not to break the watertight integrity of the vehicle i think id scrap the idea of a plow on it.


----------



## lownrangr

yeah i'd prolly forgo mounting a plow on that too. It just does not seem that this was made for anything like that. However, if you can get creative and develop a mounting system that will not compromise it's structural and waterproof integrity, then it can work. That thing has enough power to push a plow though, right?


----------



## noclevername

Argos are made in Canada, actually not very far from where we're located, so there are quite a few of them around. There are lots of guys that plow snow with them, I'm sure there must be a kit from the manufacturer (Ontario Drive & Gear) to mount a plow. It's amazing how much snow they can actually push, but, all the ones I've seen have had the optional tracks installed. (a must for use in the deep snow or for ice fishing)


----------



## Crumm

> _Originally posted by noclevername _
> * There are lots of guys that plow snow with them *


How big are the plows you have seen them with? The actual machine I am looking at putting a plow on is a Max. It is a machine about like the Argo in appearance but not near as common so a factory plow mount is not an option. There is frame-work under the tub so mounting shouldn't be a real big deal. On the ones you saw did you notice how far under the machine the mount was? On a 4-wheeler plow the mounting point is about in the center of the machine next to the foot-pegs. I was thinking about a similar mounting system for the Max. If you had a chance to get a picture or two of any around there it would be a BIG help.


----------



## mr. tinker

check out this site to learn about 6x6 amphibs and snowplowing. these machines can do what most machines can't do. this site will tell you everything about plowing snow with a 6x6.
http://www.route6x6.com/


----------



## Crumm

Thanks for the site Tinker. At first glance there appears to be some great information there.Time to go study it.


----------



## rewoodworking

i have a honda foreman the 4x4 one i thought about putting a plow on it what do you guys think is it worth it


----------



## Crumm

> _Originally posted by rewoodworking _
> *i have a Honda foreman the 4x4 one i thought about putting a plow on it what do you guys think is it worth it *


They work great for small jobs and sidewalks. I have a WARN or you can try a Cycle Country. Check out the Cycle Country state plow on there web site. They look kinda cool. I had the Warn mounted on a ArticCat 500 but before that one I had a Yamaha Kodiak with a Cycle Country Vee Blade. I did not like the Vee Blade because it would not let the snow flow to the side very good. Too big of a bump in the middle when angled. It worked good in the V position though. I would recommend a 60" straight blade no mater what brand you go with unless you are planning on doing alot of sidewalks then the 48" or 54" would be the way to go for more maneuverability. My warn is a 48" so that I could fit it down the sidewalk between the house and garage. A 60" would not fit between the planters.


----------



## rewoodworking

i think i will look for a used one i just bought a plow for my truck and i have a skid steer so if i get one used it wont matter if i don't use it much i see alot on ebay


----------

